# Intel D865 Chipsatz unterstützt Win98?



## Klang (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo User,

Weiss jemand von Problemen die auftreten, wenn ich ein neues Intel Board (D865 Chipsatz) habe und auf meinem PC Win98 läuft?

danke für Hilfe


----------



## Private Joker (19. Februar 2004)

Was für einen Prozessor hast du?


----------



## Klang (19. Februar 2004)

Die Frage ist allgemein gemeint. Aber es gibt ja auch nur den D865P und den D865G Chip. Und die weiteren aus diesen resultierenden Untermodelle.
Hast du einen Prozessor mit einem solchem Chip? Wenn ja welchen? Und hast du Probleme mit diesem?


----------



## server (19. Februar 2004)

Frage, wieso sollten Probleme auftreten...Mit den richtigen Treibern dürfte das kein Problem sein, aber wieso Windows98 und nichts moderneres?


----------

